# Whole ground flaxseed meal vs. milled flax seed?



## Zoogirl

Does anyone know the difference between 'whole ground flaxseed meal' and 'milled flax seed'? Thank you!!


----------



## Selkie

Per Wikipedia:

Flax seeds are chemically stable while whole, and milled flax seed can  be stored at least 4 months at room temperature with minimal or no  changes in taste, smell, or chemical markers of rancidity, which can  start with its seed coat becoming bitter. Ground flax seed can go rancid  at room temperature in as little as one week. Even after storage under conditions similar to those found in  commercial bakeries, trained sensory panelists could not detect  differences between bread made with freshly ground flax and bread made  with ground flax stored for 4 months at room temperature. Ground flax is remarkably stable to oxidation when stored for 9 months at room temperature and for 20 months at ambient temperatures under warehouse conditions Refrigeration and storage in sealed containers will keep ground flax from becoming rancid for a longer period.
**********************************

"Ground" is the entire seed ground to a flour or rough texture.

"Milled" is the seed removed from the husk but is still whole and in the coat.


----------



## Zoogirl

Thank you! I see on the milled f seed box that it can be used as a fat substitute for oil in some recipes. It mentions the same for an egg. Hmmm. Again, thanks!


----------

